# S7 Profinet Schulung



## S7gast (23 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer S7 Profinet Schulung im Raum Süd-Deutschland (Frankfurt, Mannheim, Karlsruhe).
Wer bietet sowas an, wo und wann findet sowas statt. Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen oder hat jemand irgendwelche Infos?
Auch ein privater Kurs auf meinem Testaufbau (CPU 315 + Profinet Anschaltung) wäre möglich. Eine 1-2 Tage Einführung würde ausreichen.
Oder gibt es im Internet eine Einführung, einen Kurs oder ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema?

Ich bin dankbar für jede Information.

Vielen Dank
S7gast


----------



## kolbendosierer (23 April 2009)

Hi,

google mal nach grollmus und ripp z.B.

Robert


----------



## S7gast (24 April 2009)

Vielen Dank Kolbendosierer.

Ich habe mich gleich mal informiert. Leider findet der nächste offizielle Kurs zu diesem Thema erst wieder im Herbst statt.
Wie ich gesehen habe, ist der letzte Kurs erst vor ein paar Wochen gewesen.
Hat jemand noch weitere Ideen?

MfG
S7gast


----------



## Oerw (24 April 2009)

*Einführung*

schaum mal hier


http://www.spshaus.ch/Weiterbildung/SPS_Kurse/SERV3/SERV3.htm#Kap10


----------



## S7gast (24 April 2009)

Vielen Dank auch an dich Oerw.

Dein Tip war schon mal ein winziger Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Ich habe zumindest schonmal gelernt, dass ich einen Busfehler in meinem Aufbau habe.
Aber ich glaube so rein intuitiv werde ich wohl den Bus nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Ich glaube ohne eine ordentliche Schulung bei einem Fachmann oder ein ausführlicheres Internet Tutorial komm ich da nicht weiter.

Also, falls noch jemand irgendwelche Infos bezüglich Profinet Schulung hat, ich bin noch auf der Suche!

Vielen Dank an alle

S7gast


----------



## Günni1977 (28 April 2009)

Hi,
Siemens bietet doch über ihre Schulungsabteilung "SITRAIN" Schulungen an. Sind natürlich meist nicht billig, aber aus meiner Erfahrung ganz gut.


----------



## S7gast (28 April 2009)

Hallo Günni,

danke für deine Antwort.

Auch bei Sitrain habe ich mir ein Angebot eingeholt. Nur passt es nicht zu meinem Problem.
Ich muss eine PROFINet Anschaltung zum Laufen bringen, mit Daten Kommunizieren und die Anschaltung testen.
Sitrain hat mir den vollen Grundlagenkurs angeboten. Von dem Vorschlag, mir nur den PROFINetkurs anzuhören waren sie nicht begeistert. Ich verstehe und akzeptiere es ja, dass sie sagen, dass ohne die Grundlagen der Kurs mir nichts bringt und wahrscheinlich läuft der Kurs dann bei mir ins Leere.
Nur ich möchte und brauche keine Ausbildung als S7 Programmierer, ich muss nicht fit sein in AWL,KOP,FUP Programmierung, ich muss nicht wissen wie irgendwelche IO-Baugruppen angemeldet und parametriert werden, ich brauche keine Timer und PID Funktionsblöcke programmieren zu können. Deshalb bringt mich ein Grundkurs keinen Schritt weiter zu meiner Aufgabenlösung. 

Falls noch irgendjemand eine Idee besitzt dann möge er sich melden.
Andernfalls bedanke ich mich für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.

MfG
S7gast


----------



## bike (29 April 2009)

Hast du bei der Verbindung ausser einer IP auch einen Namen vergeben?
Bei uns war dies das Problem, als die Verbindung nicht zustande kam.
Ich ahbe da bei Siemns in den FAQ den Hinweis gefunden.

bike


----------



## S7gast (29 April 2009)

Hallo bike,

ein Arbeitskollege hat mich bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass es ! extreeeem ! wichtig sei einen Namen für die Profinet Anschaltung zu vergeben.
Das habe ich auch getan.

Dennoch vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Gruss
S7gast


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2009)

Hier gibts auch noch eine Schulung:

http://www.softing.com/home/de/indu...ining/profinet/training.php?navanchor=3010345


----------



## S7gast (29 April 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

diese Info sieht gut aus. Den Kurs werde ich in jedem Fall einmal im Auge behalten.

Vielen Dank
S7gast


----------

